# Two embryos: one heartbeat



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Hi hope you can reassure me as I'm in a bit of a bother. 

I had two embryos transferred and I tested positive to my delight. I think I had a threatened miscarriage on xmas day (watery bleed) then 3 days later a full bleed. I went to A&E. The consultant recovered some "tissue". My worst dream has come true. I was told I had miscarried.  I was able to get a scan yesterday and believe it or not we saw a yolk sac and heart beat. Youve said previously once heart beat seen that a miscarriage is less of a risk but is it the same if their 'sibling' didn't make it? Very Worried to do anything.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi cat 

I don't know for sure but I would expect so yes. 

Congratulations

Kaz xxx


----------



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you


----------

